# 5 day road trip around scotland.



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

last tues my oldest son and i set off to visit the family estate on the west side of scotland. i was the driver, so as we traveled these are some of the findings tho some were missed as either i couldnt get to them or we were going to do them on the way back but took a different route.


Glencoe Village (Gaelic: A’ Chàrnaich[1]) is the main settlement in Glen Coe, Lochaber, Highland, Scotland. It lies at the north-west end of the glen, on the southern bank of the River Coe where it enters Loch Leven a salt-water loch off Loch Linnhe).


A view of GlencoeThe term 'Glencoe Village' is a recent one (appearing on a few road signs only in the last 20 years to differentiate it from Glen Coe itself), however the setting in Glen Coe valley is quite historic as it is near the site of the massacre of MacDonalds and Hendersons by the Campbells in the 1690s, acting on the orders of King William III. The village occupies an area of the glen known as Carnoch. Native Gaelic speakers who belong to the area always refer to the village as A'Charnaich, meaning "the place of cairns".[2] Even today there is Upper Carnoch and Lower Carnoch. A small hospital - currently empty - with emergency services at Fort William 16 miles away, lies at the southern end of the village just over an arched stone bridge.

Within Glencoe Village there is a small village shop (now a Nisa), Episcopal Church of Scotland kirk, Glencoe & North Lorn local history museum, Post Office, Glencoe Mountain Rescue Team centre, an Outdoor Centre, numerous quality bed and breakfast establishments, and a small primary school. Several eating establishments are around including the Glencoe Hotel, Glencoe Cafe, Crafts & Things situated in Glencoe village, and Clachaig Inn situated further up the glen. Glencoe is also a popular location for self catering holidays; with many chalets, cottages and lodges available for weekly and short break rental. Also located in the village, but along the A82, is the Glencoe Visitor Centre, run by the National Trust for Scotland. This modern (constructed in 2002) visitor centre houses a coffee shop, store, and information centre.

The village is in the historic county of Argyll, although this part of Argyll now lies in The Highland Region.

The village, where the infamous Massacre of Glencoe took place, sits at the entrance to Glen Coe and is surrounded by spectacular mountain scenery and is popular with serious hill-walkers, rock and ice climbers. It has been seen in numerous films, including Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban as the home of Hagrid.

Well known residents include Hamish MacInnes, inventor of the McInnes Stretcher, and Jimmy Savile, TV personality and a former Chieftain of the Lochaber Highland Games.

this is the old gate house.






















around the corner 





















the next is the funniest of the trip.















more pics and info to follow. thank you for looking.


----------



## krela (Jul 4, 2011)

When you say family estate, presumably you mean the 10m2 of land you paid £49.99 for to get your novely title?

http://www.lochaberhighlandestates.com/

Aaaaaanyway, what is that sticking out of that roof?


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*5 day road trip part 2*

befor i move away from glencoe id like to show the history and remains of keil house. The grounds and estate that run now in my family.

History of Glencoe & Loch Leven

The history of Glencoe and Loch Leven spans over 5000 years, but the area is most famous for a tragic night in February 1692.

The Massacre of Glencoe
The infamy of the massacre of Glencoe is not so much in the numbers killed, but in the way it was carried out. In 1691, King William the Third, recognising the resurgence of the Jacobite cause, ordered all the clan chiefs to sign an oath of allegiance by 1st January 1692. MacIain of Glencoe delayed signing the oath and when he arrived in Fort William on 31st December 1691, he found he had to go to Inveraray. Difficult travelling and the absence of a sheriff meant that MacIain did not sign the oath until 6th January 1692. MacIain returned to Glencoe believing his signature was accepted. It was however decided to punish MacIain. Campbell of Glenlyon led a group of some 128 soldiers who stayed with the MacDonalds for some 12 days and then turned on their hosts in the early morning of 13th February, killing 38 of them whilst some tried to escape into the snowy hills. The infamy of the massacre is “murder under trust” murder of those who had offered them hospitality.

A monument to the fallen MacDonalds is situated in Glencoe Village in Upper Carnoch. MacIain was buried on the island of Eilean Munde in Loch Leven opposite Ballachulish.

James of the Glen
James Stewart of Appin was wrongly hung for the murder of Colin Campbell, nicknamed the "Red Fox". The Red Fox was shot and killed near Hunter's Lodge at Lettermore by Kentallen (A forest walk takes you to the Cairn). James had an alibi, but was arrested, tried and hung for the murder in 1752. There was no love lost between the pro government Campbells and the pro Jacobite Stewarts and James was clearly "framed". Locally, it was known who had actually committed the murder and the secret is said to be passed down through one local family. A small stone monument at the south side of Ballachulish marks where James was hung and his birthplace in Glenduror is also accessible by forest track. His body was eventually removed from the gallows under cover of darkness and was buried at the Keil Churchyard at Duror. The story is adapted in the story of "Kidnapped" by Robert Louis Stevenson.

the monument, not taken by me.






























there are maney deralict buildings around scotland, the west side being mainly woodland and mountains. 
i will post my next pics to share with you.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

krela said:


> When you say family estate, presumably you mean the 10m2 of land you paid £49.99 for to get your novely title?
> 
> http://www.lochaberhighlandestates.com/
> 
> Aaaaaanyway, what is that sticking out of that roof?



my family has several pieces of this estate, my son laird having one of the bigger plots as does my neice. it is a novelty i supose but important to concerve the woodland. how ever you look at it the title is real, my credit cards gas electric water and other bills tell me so. oh yes as does my driving licence lol.

the thing sticking out of the roof is i think a pipe welled with fins to look like a missile. i see the funny side tho . krela smile it doesnt hurt honest.


----------



## krela (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, I didn't notice the fins. 

http://www.woodlandtrustshop.com/dedicate-a-part-acre/dedicate-a-quarter-acre


----------



## smiler (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.lochaberhighlandestates.com/
Honourable Lady Kathleen Forsyth-Smith Lady of Glencoe and Tyrone.
Unbelievable, Almost.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

krela said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't notice the fins.
> 
> http://www.woodlandtrustshop.com/dedicate-a-part-acre/dedicate-a-quarter-acre



i hadnt seen that thank you. i dont think you buy the land tho unless ive read it wrong. i must say that i was a little sceptical at first, after buying the irish one the title was good but im not sure even now. but glencoe is real, ive seen it have the deeds to my land and legal deeds of title change. this is passed through the family for 500 years, on the condition it is not sold or built on.

anyway, my road trip went on .....
by the way, my crest is a mix, it is of cors glencoe/tyrone/forsyth also conquest the family going back to william the conquerer, my mothers maden name. 
thank you for reading.now back to scotland ....


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 4, 2011)

Is pic 7 in the first set an outdoor loo or just a run-of-the-mill outbuilding or something?

If it's an outside loo then that is the coolest one I've seen for ages, if it's not a loo then it's still cool.

Thanks for report, nice one


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*hi chiz*



chizyramone said:


> Is pic 7 in the first set an outdoor loo or just a run-of-the-mill outbuilding or something?
> 
> If it's an outside loo then that is the coolest one I've seen for ages, if it's not a loo then it's still cool.
> 
> Thanks for report, nice one



hi, i thought it was a loo, im not able to go into buildings and this was fenced off but i do think we are right. thank you for looking.


----------



## lost (Jul 4, 2011)

It's a nice part of the world. Did you take a run up to the disused Glencoe Hospital?


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*hi lost*



lost said:


> It's a nice part of the world. Did you take a run up to the disused Glencoe Hospital?



hi, no i missed that. to be honest it was a drive stopping to look at every deralict place i saw on route. i had to miss odd ones tho, a good one on back road between blenam and glamis it was a farm house and buildings but i was going to do it on the way back but we took a different road.in a next instalment there is a horder house like some we see but the old man is still alive. sad, because we can see what will happen eventualy.the trip was fantastic, the senery was to die for and the people were so nice and helpfull. today tho i am feeling it im knackered lol. 

this is at the back of glencoe hotel.


----------



## Walrus75 (Jul 4, 2011)

kathyms said:


> ...The Massacre of Glencoe
> The infamy of the massacre of Glencoe is not so much in the numbers killed, but in the way it was carried out. In 1691, King William the Third, recognising the resurgence of the Jacobite cause, ordered all the clan chiefs to sign an oath of allegiance by 1st January 1692. MacIain of Glencoe delayed signing the oath and when he arrived in Fort William on 31st December 1691, he found he had to go to Inveraray. Difficult travelling and the absence of a sheriff meant that MacIain did not sign the oath until 6th January 1692. MacIain returned to Glencoe believing his signature was accepted. It was however decided to punish MacIain. Campbell of Glenlyon led a group of some 128 soldiers who stayed with the MacDonalds for some 12 days and then turned on their hosts in the early morning of 13th February, killing 38 of them whilst some tried to escape into the snowy hills. The infamy of the massacre is “murder under trust” murder of those who had offered them hospitality....


The history of that terrible night is well known and the narrator can be quite selective in its telling. There is far more background information to the actual event which sadly, over the years, people have chosen to ignore - the massacre was not simply the Campbell clan descending on the MacDonalds and attempting to wipe them off the face of the planet. It was not a clan rivalry killing; it was carried out on the orders of the king of England. Robert Campbell of Glenlyon who led the 'massacre' only received his orders to put the Macdonalds to the sword on the evening before - he was put in an awful position in that the written order stated (in effect) that if he didn't carry it out then he would be considered treasonous and in all likelihood put to death himself. There are many websites (and books!) which tell the full story, I implore you to read them and make your own mind up rather than just go with the commonly held belief that the Campbells were merely blood thirsty murderers.

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massacre_of_Glencoe[/ame]

http://www.bayviewkentallen.co.uk/glencoemassacre.html

The reason I'm so defensive..? Campbell is my maternal surname.


----------



## Labb (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautifull pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*thank you*

thank you for that, i was told the truth may never realy come out. but people that live in the area know the truth. i will read your link and look for the books. thank you for that.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*Lockaber news fort william.*

AN ORGANISATION which played a key role in saving a historic Fort William building from demolition are being asked to put its weight behind a fresh campaign to have the "eyesore" de-listed.

In the early-1990s, Fort William Community Council succeeded - via a last-minute plea to the then Scottish Secretary - in getting the former Fort William Senior Secondary School, on Achintore Road, listed and therefore preventing development plans going forward at the time which included its demolition.

Since then, the category B-listed building, which closed in 1960 following the opening of Lochaber High School, has lain derelict, propped up with scaffolding and buttresses. Its condition has been described as an "ugly eyesore" at the prime southern gateway to the town.

Various schemes have been promoted to develop the site over the years but none have come to fruition. Plans to convert it into an arts centre and then housing have all fallen, with a main stumbling point being trunk roads authority objections to creating a dedicated access to the site from the A82.

The building's disrepair has been further highlighted this week by Highland Council who have lodged a planning application to remove the roof. A survey carried out two years ago highlighted "major health and safety issues".

The works are expected to be carried out during this year's October school holidays.

Local Highland councillors are lobbying Historic Scotland to have the building de-listed, which could act as a major spur for potential redevelopment alongside the Fort William Primary School site which will become vacant within three years when a new, £9.65 million combined Fort William/Upper Achintore Primary is completed on a site off Lundavra Road.

Yesterday (Wednesday), Fort William and Ardnamurchan Highland councillor Donald Cameron told the Lochaber News: "The lodging of this planning application just highlights the urgent need for us to up the ante on Historic Scotland to have the building de-listed. If the roof needs removed, it doesn't bode well for the rest of the building. I raised this at last week's meeting of Fort William Community Council who were instigators in getting the building listed in the first place.

"I want them to add their voice to the campaign to have it de-listed. I think there's a recognition that various projects have been looked at but nothing has stacked up to make the viable.

"I asked them to give it some consideration and I have to say the response was very positive. I'd like to hear what other local people think too. It's totally understandable why people wanted to save the building.

"But if it didn't stack up to develop the site in the 1990s, when there was lots of money about for development, it's imperative that we move things forward in the present climate.

"If we don't do so, we'll be left with this eyesore at the main southern entrance to our town."

Cllr Cameron added: "There are lots of positive things happening in and around the town. Money has been agreed for a new police station at the Blar Mhor and work is due to start next year on a new school combined Fort William and Upper Achintore Primary School. This school should be open for the 2013-14 school year.

"A new, £8 million Gaelic school will be built and over £11 million will be spent on Lochaber High's final phase of refurbishment during the summers of 2013 and 2014.

"There's also £12.15 million agreed for the new Caol and combined Catholic primary school at Caol and we aim to have these schools open in 2015."





















this is a fantastic old place but like maney has been left to die.


----------



## MD (Jul 4, 2011)

no way of getting inside ? 
looks interesting


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*inside.*

md to be honest most of the places can be got into. my promise to my son is never try. there was one house going across towards aberdeen it was a beauty. the only thing stopping me going in was a new metal gate. i couldnt even get pics of it. 
i am happy my son cares enough to worry and i wouldnt be able to face him if i did. but the pics show what can be done by people younger and fitter.thank you for looking.


----------



## lost (Jul 4, 2011)

It's extremely knackered inside.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*knackered*

such a shame to let these buildings die so they have to be pulled down. its good to hear you have been in it.


----------



## Alansworld (Jul 4, 2011)

"Honourable Lady Kathleen Forsyth-Smith Lady of Glencoe and Tyrone"

I would have thought an honourable lady might have been able to string a decently spelt and capitalised sentence together. Amazing what you can do with thirty quid eh? But what would I know. At least my own double-barrel is the real thing.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*spelling*

i admit i cant spell my dear, i can string sentences together, i dont punctuate or use capitals due to lazeyness. i didnt pay £29 quid and my double barrel is real . oh and i have manners as well. my title is quite real, my driving licence says so. 
oh and by the way i can take photos and enjoy looking at old buildings. i am involved with consevation as well as looking after the interests of both people in sheltered and suported accomodation. i was for years an elected member of local government, i ran a dance group, amature dramatics and even tho my spelling is bad i wrote scripts and magazine articles. i can play the piano i went to ballet and tap and have been a school governor to maney schools. 
i have traveled all over the world maney times , i dont drink take drugs and have no police record. 
is there anything else you would like to know. by the way yes i am 63 and after all that does it realy matter if my spelling is bad.
kathy
lady kathleen forsyth-smith


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*5 day road trip continues*

Braemar in Royal Deeside, Scotland and holiday cottages
Wild and exhilarating, the hills surrounding Braemar offer lovely views. The heather clad hills are at their best towards the end of the summer when the hills are covered in a dense pink carpet.


Sheep roam freely. There is absolutely nothing for miles except moor, deer and more wildlife.

Small streams trickle their way down the hills.

Long abandoned stone cottages gradually collapse back into the land. 


















and this in the middle of braemar.

























i have taken you with me up the west coast and over towards the east. i will post the rest of them tomorow . im like a london bus, you dont get any reports from me for months then they all come together.
i hope you have enjoyed seeing the pics as i did take them. im sorry my spelling is bad. 
now 5 days constant driving is catching up so its time for bed. good nite god bless you all.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 4, 2011)

Love the pics Kathyms...I have to say I wasn't aware spelling and punctuation were a requirement to post on DP


----------



## nelly (Jul 4, 2011)

Brilliant if I may say so in my humble peasant like opinion..


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*nelly*



nelly said:


> Brilliant if I may say so in my humble peasant like opinion..


nelly, i luvs yer xx


----------



## nelly (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Lady Forsyth-Smith


----------



## Andymacg (Jul 5, 2011)

kathy cracking pictures of my favourite part of scotland Glencoe, I lived in ballachulish for 3 years during my time in the armed forces in the mid 90's

and its great to find another person whos got a plot the wife brought me a plot for my 40th birthday


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love Scotland so this has been a really nice treat to look at.

Thanku


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to say love the pic’s some fantastic places in the Scott’s. In addition, an all round entertaining tread thank you "Honourable Lady Kathleen Forsyth-Smith Lady of Glencoe and Tyrone"
Captin Gusyhs fella (retired!)


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*laird andy*



Andymacg said:


> kathy cracking pictures of my favourite part of scotland Glencoe, I lived in ballachulish for 3 years during my time in the armed forces in the mid 90's
> 
> and its great to find another person whos got a plot the wife brought me a plot for my 40th birthday



it realy is good to knw someone else that has land there. it realy is an honour to meet you. thank you for your coments.my laird.


----------



## MD (Jul 5, 2011)

Alansworldsuckerofthepenis said:


> "Honourable Lady Kathleen Forsyth-Smith Lady of Glencoe and Tyrone"
> 
> I would have thought an honourable lady might have been able to string a decently spelt and capitalised sentence together. Amazing what you can do with thirty quid eh? But what would I know. At least my own double-barrel is the real thing.



A little uncalled for. 
We are commenting on the report not another members spelling and grammar


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*thank you*



MD said:


> A little uncalled for.
> We are commenting on the report not another members spelling and grammar



thank you for that md.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 5, 2011)

What a lovely selection of photos. Reminds me that I need to go on a Scotland road trip again soon. (Cue extended arguments with the beloved crown of my life about my desire to stop at each interesting ruined chapel and graveyard and spend 10 minutes going "ooh!")

/s/
Colonel Richard Hamilton-Smythe-Smythe-Barrington-Ffyfes-Bananas (Ret'd) MRVO DL JP DLitt LLM FRSA OMG WTF BBQ


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*5 day road trip around scotland*

after leaving braemar we made are way east, every time i saw a deralict building id jump out with my camra. here we go again.

this is a horders house, the neighbours said it is a dissgrace but he lives there quite happily.
















then on to my next find an old farm .















thank you for looking


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*5 day road trip around scotland*

the next stop was a three in one, the house that was converted into a car spairs, the tin shed/office thingy and the car shed.
































































































chears for looking.


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 5, 2011)

RichardH said:


> What a lovely selection of photos. Reminds me that I need to go on a Scotland road trip again soon. (Cue extended arguments with the beloved crown of my life about my desire to stop at each interesting ruined chapel and graveyard and spend 10 minutes going "ooh!")
> 
> /s/
> Colonel Richard Hamilton-Smythe-Smythe-Barrington-Ffyfes-Bananas (Ret'd) MRVO DL JP DLitt LLM FRSA OMG WTF BBQ


----------



## smiler (Jul 5, 2011)

Fair Play K you can take photos, bloody good ones as well, if your happy with your purchase of a title, then enjoy it, but it was an open invitation to extract the Michael, I am enjoying your posts, Thanks


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*thank you*



smiler said:


> Fair Play K you can take photos, bloody good ones as well, if your happy with your purchase of a title, then enjoy it, but it was an open invitation to extract the Michael, I am enjoying your posts, Thanks



thank you smiler, thats the nicest thing anyone has said all day. i have a sence of humour and i can take it.


----------



## Munchh (Jul 5, 2011)

I couldn't care less whether you're 'properly' titled or not, you've certainly kept me entertained with both your posts and carefree approach. 

As to the spelling, as long as I can 'get it' that's good enough for me. I suppose we could have an entire discussion of the correct spelling of the past tense and/or past participle of the verb 'to spell' but what would be the point. 'Spelt' is still a hexaploid species of wheat in the english language.

From where I come from m'dear you're what's commonly known as 'a game old bird', no offence intended. Good on ya for doing this and thanks for sharing. 


Lord Tufty Chuff-nuts Vll


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*5 days road trip through scotland.*

well im nearly at an end of my road trip. it was fantastic and even though id been befor to aberdeen maney times to travel by car staying in youth hostels driving most of every day we were gone was amazing, we met fantastic people as well as fleeting visit to family. so here we go, the final chapter including some views not maybe urbex but still stunning.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*chears*



Munchh said:


> I couldn't care less whether you're 'properly' titled or not, you've certainly kept me entertained with both your posts and carefree approach.
> 
> As to the spelling, as long as I can 'get it' that's good enough for me. I suppose we could have an entire discussion of the correct spelling of the past tense and/or past participle of the verb 'to spell' but what would be the point. 'Spelt' is still a hexaploid species of wheat in the english language.
> 
> ...



my lord tufty chuff-nuts,
that is so funny. i love being a game old bird wouldnt wont to be known as anything else. im glad you enjoyed the prodgect as much as i did doing it. 
god bless you
kathy


----------



## smiler (Jul 5, 2011)

Is that it then? Is that the end of the road trip saga? Shame for it to end, ah well K, well done I’ve enjoyed it. Thanks.

PS You can stop making the deliberate grammatical and spelling mistakes now, we get the joke.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*lol*

i luvs yer mate


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 5, 2011)

some interesting photos of the places you passed been up glen coe a number of times either Hillwalking, on the back of my motorbike(sadly written off) and exploring. i now some of the places you have posted Scotland as a whole that's so untouched by either human or other hands for so long. Its Amazing how many of these places are out there and never get published either on Flickr or photography sites The place is awash of hidden gems

Nicely Done its a beautiful area shame Jimmy Saval had to put that notice on his house though


----------



## kathyms (Jul 5, 2011)

*glencoe*

i think the whole of that side is stunning, i took some brilliant pics of the hills. yes Jimmy Saville stays there most summers in his cottage, shame he was broken into. He is getting old now but can often be found in the village.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 6, 2011)

Munchh said:


> As to the spelling, as long as I can 'get it' that's good enough for me. I suppose we could have an entire discussion of the correct spelling of the past tense and/or past participle of the verb 'to spell' but what would be the point. 'Spelt' is still a hexaploid species of wheat in the english language.



*snork*

In future, please prepend to such eructations of coruscating persiflage a warning that they are not to be read whilst drinking a G&T. The bubbles play havoc on the nose, dontchaknow.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 6, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed seeing your pics and reading your thread, Kathy. Cheers, m'dear.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 6, 2011)

RichardH said:


> *snork*
> 
> In future, please prepend to such eructations of coruscating persiflage a warning that they are not to be read whilst drinking a G&T. The bubbles play havoc on the nose, dontchaknow.



anyone for tea,........... Jeeves.


----------



## soranman (Jul 6, 2011)

krela said:


> When you say family estate, presumably you mean the 10m2 of land you paid £49.99 for to get your novely title?
> 
> http://www.lochaberhighlandestates.com/
> 
> Aaaaaanyway, *what is that sticking out of that roof?*



Very much looks like an amateur rocket builder didn't have a particularly good landing!

Also found an interesting site explaining the lack of validity for so called Scottish title holders:
http://www.scots-titles.com/fake-lairds-lords


----------



## kathyms (Jul 6, 2011)

*rocket*



soranman said:


> Very much looks like an amateur rocket builder didn't have a particularly good landing!
> 
> Also found an interesting site explaining the lack of validity for so called Scottish title holders:
> http://www.scots-titles.com/fake-lairds-lords



my dear, as far as the rocket it would not be the builder but the handler surely. As far as the title its like you pays your money and takes your choice. Personaly i love it, maybe its not everyones cup of tea but its a bit of fun as with the rocket. My bank cards say it as do my utility bills ect so to me its real.
But Sora thank you for the info.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 6, 2011)

I am thinking of becoming 'Lady Derelict-UK' lol.

I'm a laaaaaaddddyyyyyy

On your pictures, I like the building in the wood^^^ it would be good to go back at night at light it up with a flashlight, those tall trees could look ace lit up at night!


----------



## tommo (Jul 6, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I am thinking of becoming 'Lady Derelict-UK' lol.
> 
> I'm a laaaaaaddddyyyyyy
> 
> On your pictures, I like the building in the wood^^^ it would be good to go back at night at light it up with a flashlight, those tall trees could look ace lit up at night!




to true a couple of them pics would make some good evening and night shots 



as for the thread, people always go on about pic quality, spelling and so on........fair play for not only getting out there and having a nice trip with some exploring chucked in, at your age most would sit back an do nothing but u got the family together and had fun, good on ya its been an interesting read


----------



## kathyms (Jul 6, 2011)

*thank you*

thank you tom and everyone else that have givern me fantastic comments. i look forward to the next trip.


----------



## themousepolice (Jul 6, 2011)

a great set of reports Kathy. really enjoyed going through them and your pics werent over done and info very knowledgable and explained for a simple guy like me.

keep up the good work


----------



## Woofem (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathy, gr8 pics and to all the negative ppl f**k you cnuts


----------



## krela (Jul 7, 2011)

Dealiest Catch said:


> and to all the negative ppl f**k you cnuts



Less of that please. There are better ways to get your point across.


----------



## Cruachan (Jul 7, 2011)

kathyms said:


> hi, no i missed that. to be honest it was a drive stopping to look at every deralict place i saw on route. i had to miss odd ones tho, a good one on back road between blenam and glamis it was a farm house and buildings but i was going to do it on the way back but we took a different road.in a next instalment there is a horder house like some we see but the old man is still alive. sad, because we can see what will happen eventualy.the trip was fantastic, the senery was to die for and the people were so nice and helpfull. today tho i am feeling it im knackered lol.



Is the old Clachaig Hotel still going strong? I've spent many a wild night boozing in there in my mountaineering days (in the late Bronze Age!). The public bar used to be in a wriggly-tin shack out the back - there was one huge long table that ran from the entrance door right up to the bar with just enough room on either side for a row of chairs. Access to the bar was gained by jumping up and walking along the middle of the table, taking care not to kick over peoples' drinks with your big muddy climbing boots.



J


----------



## kathyms (Jul 8, 2011)

*clachaig hotel*



Cruachan said:


> Is the old Clachaig Hotel still going strong? I've spent many a wild night boozing in there in my mountaineering days (in the late Bronze Age!). The public bar used to be in a wriggly-tin shack out the back - there was one huge long table that ran from the entrance door right up to the bar with just enough room on either side for a row of chairs. Access to the bar was gained by jumping up and walking along the middle of the table, taking care not to kick over peoples' drinks with your big muddy climbing boots.
> 
> 
> 
> J



yes its still there, these are not my pics tho.


----------



## maximus (Jul 8, 2011)

Dealiest Catch said:


> Kathy, gr8 pics and to all the negative ppl f**k you cnuts




:O how rude


----------



## alex76 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I thought I better post a reply to your thread as yes kathyms you are my loving dear old mother and for starters!! Cracking shots I can see why the love of photography and the passion of old buildings run in the family.
And secondly im glad you stick to your promise and don’t enter any of these sites as you know some of these sites can be very dangerous from rotten floors, sheer drops and the list goes on and on and as I am fairly young (ish) and like most other explorers can pull ourselves out of any scrapes we might find ourselves in. but I know you would love to swing from one floor to another from old electric cables but your no spring chicken and 63 years old.
And lastly I think any dodgy spelling also runs in the family as it could take me a couple of days to write up a post or reply with my dear old friend Microsoft word.
But I would have love to of joined you for the trip but unfortunately I have a uni to build and could not take the time off and glad you enjoyed it and fair play doing all that driving


----------



## kathyms (Jul 9, 2011)

*thank you alex*

thank you Alex, i hope you can come next time and mabe stay a bit longer. :yes:


----------

